# Motor paso a paso "EM-257" con Puente H L293D



## electrokaki (Nov 4, 2008)

hola tengo un motor pasa a paso y necesito hacer e puente H.. alguien sabe si puedo otilizar ese integrado...?' 


tienen alguna información del motor? como se hace?


----------



## ThaConectted (Nov 4, 2008)

mira que tal si tu idea supongo es mover el motor paso a paso pero quieres bajar el voltaje claro que con el puente h se puede y si no puedes utilizar un c.i. uln2803 que te puede ayudar a ser como un transistor y el 7805(tambien transistor) te puede ayudar a bajar la corriente y el voltaje a 5 volts dependieno mas que nada que es lo que quieras hacer . porque no te entiendo bien cual es tu cuestion


----------



## electrokaki (Nov 4, 2008)

lo que yo quierto hacer el usar el motor on el puerto paralelo--- lei q para usar este motor se necesesita un puente H osea ese integrado es sierto?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 4, 2008)

Podes usar ese integrado como también podes usar un puente en h con transistores , eso va a depender de la corriente que necesiten las bobinas del motor . Para controlar el motor paso a paso con el puerto paralelo vas a necesitar tambien una interfaz que te adapte y aisle el circuito a controlar.


----------



## electrokaki (Nov 5, 2008)

si es ya lo se se lo q no se si ese integrado oporta la corriente.... esto son los datos +/- 0.5 Amp.(bipolar) 42V pero lo puedo usar con Diganme sino lo ago con transistores!....

y vi tamien q en la salida del integrado antes del motor van unos diodos pero no se cual poner?


----------

